# Hunters Orange



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm interested in purchasing one of those Doghouse blinds so I can take my son hunting with me, I know you must wear at least one article of orange clothing all the portable blinds I've looked at are camo is it legal to hunt out of one if no hunter orange is visible in rifle season? :help:


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Yes, legal to hunt out of.

As a side note. When I had one on my property. I tied orange trail marking tape to each of the tie down ropes. This will make the blind more visible to other hunters. You might want more orange if you are using it on public land.


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

I just bought the Hunter's Specialties version of the Doghouse Blind and it comes withy Hunters Orange squares on the top of each four sides.

Also comes with camo patch to go over it if you don't care to show the Orange.

It was ALOT cheaper than the Ameristep doghouse too.


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Stream Addict where did you purchase this and how much thanks for the info


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

I bought mine at Dick's Sporting Goods in Howell.

It was about $65.00 +/-

I bought the Ameristep Outhouse before, I found it to be too small for bowhunting, so I went with the larger blind and it works great.


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info stream addict I will be heading to the city hunting for one on Friday, opening day is just around the corner, good luck this season. :evil:


----------



## garybail (Aug 23, 2004)

I take along a used torn orange vest that does not fit any more and throw it on top of my doghouse blind when i am inside
it lets other hunters know someone is there when done hunting for the day i just leave it inside


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

Something I've always wondered about is conservation officers. There they are out in the thick of it, carrying guns (could be hunting as well?), and I never see them wear hunter orange. I know it's their job, and that perhaps it helps when approaching a violator unseen...but...I think they should all abide by the law and wear orange as well. Just my two cents. It's a basic safety law, like seatbelts...abide by it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If they are hunting they do abide by the law. If they are not hunting , which they are prohibited from doing by policy, there is no law that requires anyone to wear orange that is not hunting. So I agree with you on your statement, they should and do abide by the law.


----------

